# Ennerdale Flake from Gawith, Hoggarth, & Co.



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So thanks to the pipe tobacco and books MAW I received a sample of Ennerdale - along with other goodies of course. I had read about the Lakeland thing and have been keen to give it a shot. "Don't use your briar" quoth BOTL's. So I grabbed my cob.

This morning I packed up for work and while I watched the morning news, I prepared a bowl of the Ennerdale. I opened the bag and noted the flowery smell that I had read so much about, and almost none of the soapy smell. It smells flowery, herbal - a lot of things, but not IMO "soapy." Probably just me. Overall however, it smells awesome.

I packed it into my trusty cob, charred it and got to it. When I did so it blew out of my bowl like one of those instant t-shirt sponges that they used to give out at banks. Tamptamptamptamp - get in the bowl! Definitely need to leave some head-space next time. Immediate impressions?

ohmygodthisisdelicious

Stopped by the gas station and got a cup of coffee, chatted with the brand inspector for a minute or three, hopped in my truck and restoked the old fire.

ohmygodthisisdelicious

I like the room note, I like the retrohale, I like the taste, and there is little or no nic hit. It burned well and evenly, stayed cool, didn't care about how fast or slow I smoked it, and generally behaved like a well-mannered tobacco should. The flavor is quite obviously floral/herbal, with occasional bits of citrus and even fruity/sweet notes. On retrohale it stays sweet/herbal and only at the end of the bowl did it burn just a bit - like a touch of perique in there somewhere. I get a bit of vanilla, a bit of lemon, what I would best describe as chamomile, and a clean, crisp palate overall. This. Stuff. Was. Good.

YMMV of course! 

I can see why this is not for everybody - the floral notes alone would turn many people away. But if you get a chance, try a bowl. It really made my day - thanks Cliff!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

YOWZA! I'm glad you liked it, Brian!

Agree that it's DEFINITELY quality leaf. The first bowl or two I had, I thought, "WOW, this is INTERESTING." The next couple of bowls were "WOW. This stuff is WEIRD." It was downhill after that LOL. I've decided I'm not a big lakeland fan.

Great review!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Brian,

Your first impressions were just like mine. Great burning properties like all G&H tobaccos have! 
also noticed some licorice notes in the tin that faintly translated to the smoke. The sweetness was just right and the floral charater was, indeed, prominent but enticing.

Can go a bit ashy if pushed, but why would you want to?

Not a everyday thing, but there is nothing like it when the muse is upon you...



great review! Keep them coming!


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. This tobacco sounds so good I just added this to my favorites list on P&C.com so i'll remember to order this next time I place a order.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Good stuff, huh Brian!? :smile: Probably the most enthusiastic Ennerdale review I ever read! :tu


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i think that emmerdale needs to be dried out allowing the lakeland flavoring to "air out" enough


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill have to try it and probably some of the other "lakelands" too. I've been looking for an aromatic change of pace tobacco for a while but the usual aros that I've tried smell fantastic but leave a lot to be desired in the flavor department. The whole strong tobacco with added toppings that lakelands are supposed to be may be just up my alley. Now I just need a cob so I dont ghost my briars.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually asked cliff for a sample of Ennerdale. When I got the sample I could smell the perfume and floral notes coming from the envelope. I near gagged when I opened the baggie. All I smelled was this Lavander, sandlewood, soap smell. Kinda of like Grandma Lilac soap/perfume she sprayed on before church soap smell.
I was really afraid to try this blend, but I said keep a open mind, gave the flake a good rub out, let it dry for 30 odd mins, and loaded my trusty cob. Boy was I blown away by the taste. Lovely floral notes, with the soap coming through on the retrohale, but soap in a good way. That's what everyone around me was saying when I was smoking it. 
I gave out the rest of the sample Cliff sent me, but now I really really want to try the rest of the scented G&H blends. 
RG for you cliff if I knew how to give you a RG heh
troy


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

laloin said:


> I gave out the rest of the sample Cliff sent me, but now I really really want to try the rest of the scented G&H blends.
> RG for you cliff if I knew how to give you a RG heh
> troy


It's the little star, bottom left in the data space to the left of the post. At the top of the page, there is a "Settings" menu item. Click that and scroll down to see the list of people who have given YOU ring gauge.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Ennerdale is some damn fine stuff, isn't it?
My reaction while smoking my first bowl was almost identical to yours -- sheer freakin' bliss, and I couldn't wait to try the other Lakelands. If you want to try some more G&H products like Ennerdale, I would recommend trying Kendal Flake, Broken Flake #7, and Bosun Cut Plug. These blends are a revelation!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I should add that my poor corn cob is forever ghosted with Ennerdale. I tried smoking some burley in the same cob, and the taste of the lakeland, along with the earthy, chocolate notes of the burley, made me chuck out the bowl of burley. 
If your gonna smoke any Lakeland blend, get one cob, and mark on it. "To be used with Lakeland blends" nothing else lol


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

gahdzila said:


> YOWZA! I'm glad you liked it, Brian!
> 
> Agree that it's DEFINITELY quality leaf. The first bowl or two I had, I thought, "WOW, this is INTERESTING." The next couple of bowls were "WOW. This stuff is WEIRD." It was downhill after that LOL. *I've decided I'm not a big lakeland fan.*
> 
> Great review!


+1 to all, except I only did one bowl. Just couldn't get past the hand soap / antiperspirant / potpourri aroma & taste. Lakelands are not for me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> +1 to all, except I only did one bowl. Just couldn't get past the hand soap / antiperspirant / potpourri aroma & taste. Lakelands are not for me.


I'll bet you'd REALLY hate Cannon Plug. Sorta like Ennerdale but dirtier, like Mae West versus Marilyn Monroe. :lol:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

This is one of those ones, you would really like to try, but are too afraid to do it. Great review, Brian. I guess there's only one way to find out. I'll to have see if I can find a sample somewhere. I'd rather tip the toe in the water, than dive in head first. Those fins you see in the water might turn out to be sharks instead of dolphins.


----------

